# Wifi Antenna for android tablet



## rizay (Feb 21, 2015)

I have searched around for something to boost my wifi reception on my ASUS Transformer Pad TF103C android tablet.  I do a lot of outdoor arts and crafts shows and use the tablet for credit card sales.  There are free public wifi access at these shows but I don't get a good signal.

I have seen wifi antenna that connect via usb.  My question is do they work? Is there any available for my tablet?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## z3r0 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not an expert on this or anything but I have found a WiFi dongle to be a lifesaver when my family had a computer but no cable connection. To make matters worse, the HP desktop that is sitting in my living room right now is not WiFi-capable, but the dongle hung out of the window with a tether provided enough access to connect to a network that was a few houses up the street.

How much of a range increase were you looking for? Ball park...


----------



## rizay (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I don't know.  Maybe a 300 feet or so.  Do you have a link or model for your dongle?


----------



## z3r0 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello!

The thing that concerned me was the fact that you are using Android and my currently dongle is Windows compatible. However with a little bit of Google-ing I found this for you. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38662983&postcount=1

This walkthrough gives you the steps to make any 3G dongle compatible with an Android device. Give that a go and post the results, if any.


----------



## strollin (Feb 22, 2015)

z3r0 said:


> Hello!
> 
> The thing that concerned me was the fact that you are using Android and my currently dongle is Windows compatible. However with a little bit of Google-ing I found this for you.
> 
> ...


The OP was asking about wifi, not 3G.  Doubt these instructions apply.

I have no experience with using a USB external wifi adapter on Android but Google searches show some people have luck with certain adapters.  You might try asking in a forum that specifically deals with Asus Transformer tablets to see if anyone knows of one that will work.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 4, 2015)

Mobile devices will always have a lower performing wireless radio compared to laptops and desktops, simply due to them requiring more power which isn't available in ultra-portable devices.  If you did find a way to connect a USB WiFi adapter, you can bet your battery will be drastically shortened.


----------

